# my 1st prop build.



## earthbound (Mar 12, 2010)

That's really cool! I like him! Good Job!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Great first prop I hope to see what you come up with next!


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

I really llke this thing. Maybe make a small stand for it and keep it on display all year.

Rob


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job! That stare is downright creepy!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Creepy is the word. Terrific job on your first prop!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Hmmmmm firstt prop huh??? Really? 

Well for a first attempt I'd say you have a very bright or rather dark future ahead! I too will look forward to seeing all your new creations.Nice work.


----------



## spook kitty (Aug 9, 2012)

wow its so simple yet spooky. Reminds me of the tar man zombie. Id hate to see him in a bush or on a door step.
Great job


----------



## smoke_dog (Nov 1, 2010)

Ty all for your kind words. 

And yes its my 1st from strach. I have bought masks and back lite the before, but thats not over hard.


----------



## smoke_dog (Nov 1, 2010)

dariusobells said:


> Great first prop I hope to see what you come up with next!


The hands lol ..........

I started out with a hallow plastic tube. drilled little holes for the thumbs and fingers. Took some let over wire I had from the ceiling that got done in the basement and made the fingers and thumbs. I bent the wire alittle to try and hold it in there, but ended up using hot glue in the holes.










Next came the taping to make the palms. Once i was happy with the size of the palm, I just scrunched up a little paper to fill them out and taped them all over them again. I used a neck lace that was supose to be teeth ( I bought it for the teeth at 1st, but they were to big for his mouth ) for the nails. Again i hot glued them into place. Than I ran beads of hot glue over the top of the hand to try and make it look like bones. Than came the cotton balls and glue again. ended up with these.


















Thats where I stand right now. And if i want to see halloween, I have to take a little break ( wife thinks our 10 year anny is more important ), but i will post when I continue.

P.S. Sorry about the size of the pics. They are off my phone. If someone wants to resize them I wont be offended


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

WOW. The fist thing that popped into my head was it looks like a dead Swamp Thing. You have talent


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

We like big pics!! Great job, i really like the cotton ball effect, looks great!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

you've got some skills, love the pics this is very easy to follow thank you for posting


----------



## smoke_dog (Nov 1, 2010)

I got to work on my little friend some more. So heres where its at now.

I took the hands and set them into some old plastic bones I have hanging around.









Then they got covered with mache aswell.









The body is from an old canopy frame. ( A big shout out gos to a storm we had )









My brother in-law did the body frame, so I dont have pics of that from start to finish. I cut one of the bones I had here in half and screwed them into place. The whole body is screwed. We decided to have the legs on an angle for 2 reasons. 1 to help with its suport and the other is we are hoping it will give us the look that it is walking towards you.









Next came the fastest mache job I have ever done. I left the little knobs at the end on so I can attach the arms and pose them.









Here is a test fit of the arms.


----------



## dsmgirl07 (Apr 3, 2011)

Good job!!! you got ur creative juices flowing! Hope to see more


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

looking awesome! can't wait to see how this progresses.


----------

